# Kratos - weekly growth!



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I started to take weekly photos of Kratos to see his physical growth. I thought I'd share!


Week 10








Week 11








Week 12 








Week 13








Week 14









I'll continue to update as he grows!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I wish I had thought to do this when Bella was growing up!!! Can't wait to see more Kratos!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That panda is getting smaller and smaller lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love this! I wish I had done this with Ryker. I can't believe how much they grow in just a couple weeks


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks  he is growing too fast. Gaining 8 pounds in 3 weeks.. Wah!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Week 15! (I was a day or 2 late but you get the idea!)


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is getting so big! Thanks for the photos its awesome to see how he had grown!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

along with the photos you might want to keep a log. you could
keep track of his weight, height , length, head size, what you're feeding, etc.
you could write about how his training is going. write about whatever is pertinent
concerning your dog. in a year or 2 or whatever times it takes you will have written
a book and yes, i get 4%.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Getting so big! What a good lookin' pup!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I would keep track of his weight, height and head size if I had a scale or tape measure! Unfortunately I don't! I'll have to get one some time.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Week 16! 4 months old! (Picture taken on the 9th when he turned 4 months exactly.)


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

I wish I had thought to take pictures of Chester each week, although I doubt he'd sit still long enough for good comparison shots like this! I've been keeping track of his weight and height each week though(although height is a bit difficult because getting him to stand still is basically impossible lol)


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Week 17! Forgot to upload this a few days ago!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Huuuge difference already!
Lovely boy


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Week 18! He wasn't being panda friendly!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is too cute


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Week 20! Missed week 19 but look how much he's grown since week 18! That panda won't fit in there much longer!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow you can def see him getting that wide and buff bully look already! I can't wait to see him grow into an adult!


----------



## amberdyan (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, there's a lot of change week to week! I love his face


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

He's getting huge! This is a great thread, love being able to see him grow week after week.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

This is an awesome thread. Should be a requirement for all puppy owners :becky: But poor Mr. Panda is going to be squeezed out of the picture all together pretty soon! But I for one will never forget him...hehehehe


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone. He's a handful. Going through the teenage phase, and still not a master at the potty training thing. But soon.. Hopefully!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Week 22! Forgot to post this a few days ago. I haven't been doing weekly pictures because his physical growth has slowed.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry guys, I have been lacking in updating. I had to delete the forum app to make room for an update. But here's some more panda shots!

7 months old!








8 months old!








And on the 9th he will be 9 months old.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

pandification said:


> Sorry guys, I have been lacking in updating. I had to delete the forum app to make room for an update. But here's some more panda shots!
> 
> 7 months old!
> View attachment 192562
> ...


If I had children, that is the face of the dog I would want watching over them. He is gorgeous.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

9 months








10 months









Had to censor month 10 because he got excited, hahah!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow he's such a hunk! I feel you on the censorship, the "blur" tool is my friend when taking pics of Ryker.


----------

